# DVD Recorder cannot play this disc



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Right out of the blue my recorder has started to refuse discs,even blanks,so now Im stuck  it refuses everything,ejecting any disc after a few seconds saying cannot play this disc ...any suggestions about this gratefully received ....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First stop, uninstall the DVD in device manager and reboot. This will sometimes sort things out.


----------

